#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Manchmal "drittes Ei" im rechten Hoden >

## justus94

Ich habe seit kurzer zeit festgestellt, dass manchmal oben in meinem rechten Hoden ein "drittes Ei" entsteht. Ich nenne es einmal so, da es von der Größe her hinkommt. Manchmal, z.B. wenn ich aufwache, ist diese "Schwellung" nicht da. Dann kommt sie nach einiger zeit. Sie ist oben im Hodensack. Ist das etwas normales oder muss ich es beim arzt abchecken lassen. Was könnte es sein?
Danke für die Hilfe!

----------


## manuel1985

Hallo ich würde es von einem urologe abschecken lassen. :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## justus94

Ist das wirklich nichts gewöhnliches?
ich habe nämlich keine lust mich zu blamieren...

----------


## urologiker

Ab zum Urologen!  :Smiley:

----------

